# ابصالية آدام تسبيحة لمريم العذراء( انت هي القبة)



## حياة بالمسيح (10 ديسمبر 2020)

*   إنثوتى تى إسكينى : إيطا مويسيس ثاميوس: خين أونيشتى إنتسيمى: أووه إن تى كيفوتوس.



  *   أنت هى القبة التي صنعها موسى بعظم كرامة والتابوت.

  *   إكسا إبشوى إينى ميفئى: إن إيبورانيون: إنجى باى هو إن إشفيرى: إنتى بى إيلاستيريون.



  *   متعال عن الأفكار السمائية هذا الأمر العجيب الذى للغطاء

  *   أو نيشتى بى أبؤ أو: إنتى تى بارثينيا: أوثى إثميه إنؤ أو: تى آجيا ماريا.



  *   عظيم هو مجد بتوليتك أيها الممتلئة مجدًا القديسة مريم.

  *   بى إستامنوس إت طايوت: أووه تى ليخنيا: تى شورى إت توفيوت: إثمنيه إن إفلوجيا.



  *   القسط المكرم والمنارة والمجمرة النقية المملوءة بركة

  *   ران نيفين: إتتشوسى: إنتى نى آسوماطوس: إمبو إشفوه إى إبتشيسى: إنتى نى ماكاريسموس.



  *   كل الأسماء العالية التي لغير المتجسدين لم يلغوا إلى علو طوباويتك .

  *   سيتين ثونتى إى بى إشفوت: إنتى آ آرون: إيطاف فيرى إيفول أفروت: أووه أفتى كاربوس.



  *   شبهت بعصا هرون التى أزهرت ونبتت وأعطت ثمرة.

  *   تيتشوسى إيما شو: إيهوتى نى شيروفيم: تى طايوت إنهوؤ: إى نى سيرافيم



  *   مرتفعة أنت جدًا أكثر من الشاروبيم ومكرمة أكثر من الساروفيم.

  *   إتوس ثيؤس بين نوتى: آرى ميسى إمموف: تينتى أو أوو ناف هوس نوتى : أووه تين أوؤشت إمموف.



  *   ابن الله إلهنا ولدته نمجدة كإله ونسجد له.

  *   في إتشوب خين بى أوؤينى إن أت إشخونت إيروف أفؤأونه إن نيف مينى: آريتى إيروتى إيروف.



  *   الساكن في النور الذى لا يدنى منه أظهر آياته وأرضعته اللبن.

  *   شيرى نى ماريا: نى إتشرومبى إثنيسوس: إثميه إنسوفيا: إثماف إن إيسوس بى إخرستوس.



  *   السلام لك يا مريم الحمامة الحسنة الممتلئة حكمة أم يسوع المسيح.

  *   إبسيبى إنتى نين إيهوؤ: نين إيريف فومين إممو: أوثى إثميه إنؤ أو : تيجوله إمبى طوفو.



  *   بقيه أيامنا نمدحك أيتها المفعمة مجدًا أنت مشتملة بالطهارة.

  *   أو أوو إنهيت بى ماى ورمى: إى إهرى إيجبين بيك فوك: كو نان إيفول إن نين نوفى: أووه شوب تين إيروك.



  *   تأن يا محب البشر على عبدك وأغفر لنا خطايانا واقبلنا إليك.


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2020)

*اليوم أول   كيهك.... كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2020)

*شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك*​


----------

